# ku mpeg backhauls



## p51mustang (Jun 6, 2006)

When I changed my ISP I lost the daily Email backhaul info that I received daily.
Does anyone know how I can get that group back whoever they were?

Thanks,

p51mustang


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Maybe this is your link? http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/backhaul/


----------

